# New Bedford police seize crack cocaine and make arrests



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

NEW BEDFORD — New Bedford narcotics detectives raided the first floor apartment of 287 Ashley Boulevard, finding its occupants in the process of manufacturing crack cocaine, police said.
Officers knocked the apartment door open at about 5:30 p.m. on Friday and discovered several containers on the stove being heated to harden powdered cocaine into its “crack” form. 
A pregnant tenant, 33-year-old Marisol DeLeon, ran from the approaching detectives and tried to flush a bag of cocaine down a toilet, police said. Detective Daniel Amaral stopped her and recovered the bag before it went down the drain.
In the ensuing search of the apartment, officers turned up 492 grams of crack cocaine and six bags of marijuana. They arrested Ms. DeLeon and another tenant, 28-year-old Robert Adao.
Also arrested were Robert Fonseca, 34, of 163 Tinkham St. and Anna Baker, 40, of 39 Dean St. Police said the two showed up to buy drugs while they were at the scene.
Al were charged with trafficking in over 200 grams of cocaine, trafficking in school zone, and conspiracy violate controlled substance laws, police said.


----------

